# Brand New Card lots of errors on default



## Kaleem (Jun 18, 2005)

My brand new Ati X800xl is showing large errors in scan for artifacts right away on default speeds and what is strange I borrowed my friends EXACT same card put it in my system and no errors.Use old more compatible scanning stops the errors.Whats wrong is my card defective?Its brand new!


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 18, 2005)

What are the errors your getting? Try your card in your friends system. If it does the same thing, just return the card for a new one. It doesn't sound software if your friends worked fine in your system.

-Dan


----------



## Millennium (Jun 19, 2005)

I also have this problem on an Asus X800XL at stock speeds. I think it gets worse if you try to overclock it (even if the clocks are then reset) or if you leave it running a while. Is this a thermal design issue? I changed the GPU heat transfer paste though perhaps this was it.

Also I was reading elsewhere that Wizard said this test isnt that great on X800s at the moment, are there any alternatives?


----------



## Millennium (Jun 21, 2005)

*bumpage*


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 21, 2005)

a 6600gt oc per stock but the alternative would be a 68ultra for 300 bugs

its avaible here in germany for pcie and agp
by gainward or aopen


----------

